# Federal Dog Rule Should Worry Sportsmen



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

U.S. Sportsmenâs Alliance blog

Federal Dog Rule Should Worry Sportsmen Â« Protect What's Right


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This will also affect those who raise rare breeds like many of the Livestock Guardian Dogs.

Often you can ONLY find one out of state, and it's more practical to ship it rather than make a trip to pick it up.

The FEDS need to stick to the things they are AUTHORIZED to do, and stay OUT of everything else


----------

